# Color Matched Fender Wheel Arches



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I’ve seen a few photos between here and IG but of course can’t go back and find them. I traded a bunch of fabrication tools to a buddy with a body shop to have work done on the Atlas. Thus far the photos I’ve seen of color matched wheel arches haven’t done much for me, albeit they may not have been executed the way I would do it. The one I saw last was an all white non-R-Line that had every last bit of plastic painted white with some black spoke wheels that had white lips. 

If you have photos of these post here. I’m contemplating going gloss black on the arches to match the other R-Line trim on the front and rear bumpers. :beer:


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Savvv said:


> I’ve seen a few photos between here and IG but of course can’t go back and find them. I traded a bunch of fabrication tools to a buddy with a body shop to have work done on the Atlas. Thus far the photos I’ve seen of color matched wheel arches haven’t done much for me, albeit they may not have been executed the way I would do it. The one I saw last was an all white non-R-Line that had every last bit of plastic painted white with some black spoke wheels that had white lips.
> 
> If you have photos of these post here. I’m contemplating going gloss black on the arches to match the other R-Line trim on the front and rear bumpers. :beer:


I would like to do this too!!! on our Atlas. Any pictures would be great!


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

TablaRasa said:


> I would like to do this too!!! on our Atlas. Any pictures would be great!


Is there like an Atlas forum somewhere else where everyone hangs out? Kinda like how the Mk5 guys left Vortex for GolfMk5.com? :laugh: Can’t get much response around here when it comes to modifications or working on these beasts. 

What color is yours? You thinking of color matching or accenting? With ours being white and an R-Line I feel like it’ll make more sense to accent. On my Tiguan I matched them because black would be an obvious choice. If it were any other color I’d be hesitant.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Is there like an Atlas forum somewhere else where everyone hangs out? Kinda like how the Mk5 guys left Vortex for GolfMk5.com? :laugh: Can’t get much response around here when it comes to modifications or working on these beasts.
> 
> What color is yours? You thinking of color matching or accenting? With ours being white and an R-Line I feel like it’ll make more sense to accent. On my Tiguan I matched them because black would be an obvious choice. If it were any other color I’d be hesitant.


Haha I know right? There is one. https://www.vwatlasforum.com/ Just have not visited it much lately. We can try there lol!

Man that looks very very nice! Definitely blends with the rest of the car!I misspoke about color matching. Mine will be accenting it. I would like the glossy black from the R-line. I also recently put this spoiler on so essentially, i would like the plastic bit to match. Did you do it yourself or had a body shop do it? I might have to go to a body shop as time is not on my side. Just want to make sure it is done right i.e. paint code and it lasting since it will be closed to the elements (road debris, water, salt, etc.)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ABS-Gloss-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

damn that Tig is hella sexy...too bad it's just too small for the fam


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

TablaRasa said:


> Haha I know right? There is one. https://www.vwatlasforum.com/ Just have not visited it much lately. We can try there lol!
> 
> Man that looks very very nice! Definitely blends with the rest of the car!I misspoke about color matching. Mine will be accenting it. I would like the glossy black from the R-line. I also recently put this spoiler on so essentially, i would like the plastic bit to match. Did you do it yourself or had a body shop do it? I might have to go to a body shop as time is not on my side. Just want to make sure it is done right i.e. paint code and it lasting since it will be closed to the elements (road debris, water, salt, etc.)
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ABS-Gloss-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Will check em out. 

Thanks! It was done by a body shop as I had hit a few things and needed a new bumper anyways. I did the sanding prep myself on each arch. Went pretty easy, so I intend to do the same with the Atlas arches.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Will check em out.
> 
> Thanks! It was done by a body shop as I had hit a few things and needed a new bumper anyways. I did the sanding prep myself on each arch. Went pretty easy, so I intend to do the same with the Atlas arches.


nice. about how much did you end up spending? (i'm guessing also you took the trim pieces off) When I get around to this, let me know the paint code you used. and definitely post a picture of the Atlas once done!!! haha


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

TablaRasa said:


> nice. about how much did you end up spending? (i'm guessing also you took the trim pieces off) When I get around to this, let me know the paint code you used. and definitely post a picture of the Atlas once done!!! haha


It cost (my company, heh heh) $500 or $125/arch to be sprayed and cleared. Like I said I did the prep work. Since I have an R-Line the arches were the only pieces that weren’t factory painted.


----------



## studlee (Nov 1, 2001)

How do u take off the plastic arches?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

studlee said:


> How do u take off the plastic arches?


There’s usually a fender liner screw at the very end of the arch on front and back and then the rest are expanding plastic pins, which are cheap to replace. 

So someone just posted this on IG. Showed my wife and she likes it but I’m undecided.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Savvv said:


> There’s usually a fender liner screw at the very end of the arch on front and back and then the rest are expanding plastic pins, which are cheap to replace.
> 
> So someone just posted this on IG. Showed my wife and she likes it but I’m undecided.


hmmm hard to say without seeing the gloss black. It looks good however i still thinking the Gloss black will be better. Wait, is that even the same car? The picture on the top is non-rline. Did they buy the kit maybe? Can somebody do a Photoshop? hehehe


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Will check em out.
> 
> Thanks! It was done by a body shop as I had hit a few things and needed a new bumper anyways. I did the sanding prep myself on each arch. Went pretty easy, so I intend to do the same with the Atlas arches.


This is the glossy black on the spoiler i recent installed. It seems similar to the R line


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

2000$ for R over non R, this transformation probably costs more



Savvv said:


> studlee said:
> 
> 
> > How do u take off the plastic arches?
> ...


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

Savvv said:


> There’s usually a fender liner screw at the very end of the arch on front and back and then the rest are expanding plastic pins, which are cheap to replace.
> 
> So someone just posted this on IG. Showed my wife and she likes it but I’m undecided.


that looks amazing


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

TablaRasa said:


> This is the glossy black on the spoiler i recent installed. It seems similar to the R line


Your spoiler looks great! Where did you purchase your spoiler?

Does the spoiler help keep dust from hitting the rear hatch?


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

rvwatlas said:


> Your spoiler looks great! Where did you purchase your spoiler?
> 
> Does the spoiler help keep dust from hitting the rear hatch?


wondering if it's the Teramont spoiler that's being sold on eBay


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

rvwatlas said:


> Your spoiler looks great! Where did you purchase your spoiler?
> 
> Does the spoiler help keep dust from hitting the rear hatch?


Thank you. I don't know that yet but will see as time progress. Bought it on eBay. Not too expensive and easy install (3m tape)


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

foofighter28 said:


> wondering if it's the Teramont spoiler that's being sold on eBay


Yes that is correct! good price. I've seen one in eBay that is listed for about $300


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

TablaRasa said:


> Yes that is correct! good price. I've seen one in eBay that is listed for about $300


and on top of that you can get it prepainted so it's a helluva good deal


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Here’s someone’s stock R-Line just posted on IG vs the R-Line with painted arches. There’s just something about the black around the arch that sets off the R-Line trim. It’s almost like the arch extensions are too flat. On the Tiguan R-Line they flare outward. The Atlas is pretty wide and flat. If you colormatch them you almost need to shave off all emblems and chrome strips to go for that “clean” look. I dunno


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Savvv said:


> Here’s someone’s stock R-Line just posted on IG vs the R-Line with painted arches. There’s just something about the black around the arch that sets off the R-Line trim. It’s almost like the arch extensions are too flat. On the Tiguan R-Line they flare outward. The Atlas is pretty wide and flat. If you colormatch them you almost need to shave off all emblems and chrome strips to go for that “clean” look. I dunno


I vote no color matching. go with the gloss black to match the R-Line accents.


----------



## SykoraA4 (Jul 22, 2007)

TablaRasa said:


> Yes that is correct! good price. I've seen one in eBay that is listed for about $300


guys, get it from AliExpress - same spoiler but for about $100 painted/shipped.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32915571503.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.58434c4dYBRpAo


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

SykoraA4 said:


> guys, get it from AliExpress - same spoiler but for about $100 painted/shipped.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32915571503.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.58434c4dYBRpAo


I got it for $50 in ebay (best offer) and paid $50 shipping. I tried aliexpress before and it was asking me for all this identification stuff so I never went back to them. Maybe I'll try ordering with them again and see if anything changed.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

TablaRasa said:


> I got it for $50 in ebay (best offer) and paid $50 shipping. I tried aliexpress before and it was asking me for all this identification stuff so I never went back to them. Maybe I'll try ordering with them again and see if anything changed.


That's weird I've ordered some kepcaps for my mechanical keyboards and didn't get any weird questions just paid via PayPal and done. Maybe this seller is asking all this stuff?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

@savvv would vinyl wrap work on the fenders? Or do you think it would not be smooth?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

TablaRasa said:


> @savvv would vinyl wrap work on the fenders? Or do you think it would not be smooth?


You’d still need to sand them I think.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

Savvv said:


> Is there like an Atlas forum somewhere else where everyone hangs out? Kinda like how the Mk5 guys left Vortex for GolfMk5.com?  Can’t get much response around here when it comes to modifications or working on these beasts.
> 
> What color is yours? You thinking of color matching or accenting? With ours being white and an R-Line I feel like it’ll make more sense to accent. On my Tiguan I matched them because black would be an obvious choice. If it were any other color I’d be hesitant.


Looks like my wife will be getting herself an sel premium r line Tiguan this weekend in silver

My phone


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Went color matched. Need to pass final judgement with the summer wheels on but I like it. Visually it makes the wheel gap look less than if they remained black.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Looking nice! I can't tell if it is glossy like the Rline black you have. Also, you are right, need to have the summer wheels on to get the full effect hehe.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

TablaRasa said:


> Looking nice! I can't tell if it is glossy like the Rline black you have. Also, you are right, need to have the summer wheels on to get the full effect hehe.


It sure is glossy. Same exact white as on the other body panels. I’ll get photos in the sun when available


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Savvv said:


> It sure is glossy. Same exact white as on the other body panels. I’ll get photos in the sun when available


So did they sand the texture off?


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

mhjett said:


> So did they sand the texture off?


Yes. Sanded smooth, primer, base coat and clear coat with a wet sand. They wanted to wait to buff them til they were on the car, which hasn’t happened yet.


----------



## dkolean (Feb 4, 2019)

Savvv said:


> Is there like an Atlas forum somewhere else where everyone hangs out? Kinda like how the Mk5 guys left Vortex for GolfMk5.com? :laugh: Can’t get much response around here when it comes to modifications or working on these beasts.
> 
> What color is yours? You thinking of color matching or accenting? With ours being white and an R-Line I feel like it’ll make more sense to accent. On my Tiguan I matched them because black would be an obvious choice. If it were any other color I’d be hesitant.


Did you just have the factory arches painted or are those different arches? I got an SEL R-Line Black Edition in Pure White for my wife and while all the trim is gloss black the arches are still the textured plastic and I think if they were gloss black it would look much better!
Thanks!!


----------

